# Quarantäne für Neuzugang



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo

eine Frage an alle. Wielang sollte ein Neuzugang in Quarantäne bleiben bis ich ihn in den Teich setzen kann?
Habe ein Behälfsbecken eingerichtet. Es hat ca. 400l der Koi ist knapp 10 cm groß. Gekauft habe ich bei Gartendehner. Als Pumpe habe ich nur eine Springprunnenpumpe übrig, die aber 1800l fördert  
Danke schon mal  

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Werde es mal in Ruhe lesen.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

ich denke ein Kurzeitsalzbad tut's auch und dann ab in's große Meer mit dem Kleinen.   

Absolut wichtig ist die Temperatur. Kein Temperaturschock für kleine Koi. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo rt

werde ich berücksichtigen. Wir werden ja auch nicht gerne ins kalte Wasser geworfen  
Muss ich mich morgen mal drum kümmern. Jetzt ist der kleine ja ganz allein :cry: 
Du meinst nur Salzbad und ohne Wartezeit in den Teich  

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo rt
Wie kannst Du zu so etwas raten,
Nur Kurzsalzbad und dann ab ins große Meer.
Dann braucht er auch garnichts machen.
Jürgen hier kannst Du lesen wie eine Quarantäne richtig gemacht wird.
www.paulskoiseite.de
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

soweit ich informiert bin, liegt die Quarantäne bei 14 Tagen.

Habs bei meinen zwei zumindest so gemacht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

Paul hat schon recht, das war nicht klug mit dem Kurzzeitsalzbad. 

Mach' eine ordentliche Quarantäne, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen!

....und denke daran, das er die richtigen Temperaturen bekommt. Wenn 
(bei diesem super Sommeranfang) nötig würde ich heizen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage: 

Was kann mir so ein kleiner Neuzugang eigentlich an Krankheiten in den Teich schleppen? 
(KHV mal nicht berücksichtigt)

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Theoretisch kann er alles einschleppen, wenn er vorher weder begutachtet, noch evtl.behandelt wurde.
Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht der Hauptgrund für die Quarantäne.
Die meisten Koi schleppen irgendwelche __ Parasiten oder Erreger mit sich rum, mit denen sie hundertprozentig klarkommen. Das betrifft aber nur das eigene Umfeld.
Wenn der Fisch jetzt umgesetzt wird, kommt er mit den unbekannten Erregern des Altbestandes in Kontakt und die mit den unbekannten  Erregern des Neuzuganges.

In der Quarantäne soll ja erst mit "neutralem" Wasser, also kein Teichwasser, begonnen werden. Da würde ich dann die richtige Temperatur einstellen. Nach und nach impft man dann mit Teichwasser um zu sehen ob es Probleme gibt. Geht das gut, setzt man einen Pilotfisch aus dem Teich ein um zu schauen, wie beide reagieren. Im Idealfall geht alles glatt und beide behalten ihre Erreger, ohne dass es den andern stört.
Wenn es schlecht läuft erkrankt der Fisch aus dem Altbestand. Dann mußt Du den Erreger bestimmen und behandeln. Ist leider meistens so. Der Altbestand stirbtdie neuen bleiben übrig.

Theoretisch kann alles eingeschleppt werden, dass heißt aber nicht, dass es auch Probleme geben muß.
Wenn es natürlich um obligath fischpathoge Erreger geht, wie z.Bsp. KHV oder andere Viren/Bakterien hast Du schlechte Karten und kannst hoffentlich einem Händler auf die Füße treten.
Ich denke, dass der Zukauf in der jetzigen Zeit ein Risiko darstellt, wenn man nicht gerde aus dem Altbestand eines Händlers kaufen kann. Die Meldungen über KHV werden immer mehr.  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Bravo Jens/Ole :razz: 
Alles richtig erklärt
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

@alle

Danke schon mal für die ausführlichen Antworten und Beschreibungen. Werde eine ausführliche Quarantäne durchführen. Habe nur noch das Problem mit dem Filter zu lösen. Bekomme ich aber auch noch hin.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Paul, hallo Ole, 

so habe ich mir das mit den Gefahren gedacht und so ist es auch richtig. 

Aber wie mache ich das nun mit einem Gyrodactylus-beladenen Frosch, der von Tümpel zu Koiteich und von Koiteich zu Koiteich wandert? 
Oder einem Entenpaar, welches sich meinen Teich als Zwischenlandung aussucht? 
Oder Nachbars Tauben, welche mit Spulwürmern im Darm nur mal ihr Gefieder reinigen wollen? 
Wie schütze ich mich vor diesen Gefahren? 
- Geht nicht, also laß' ich die Kirche im Dorf und weiche wiedermal von den Büchern und dessen Vorschriften ab. 

Ich mache eine "große Quarantäne", wenn sie angebracht ist. (Bei zweifelhaften Hälterungsbedingungen des Vorbesitzers u.s.w.). 
Dann aber in einem vernünftigen Quarantänebecken, welches in Betrieb ist und einen eingelaufenen Filter hat. (Kein 50l Maurerkübel, wie ich es erst kürzlich sah). 
Ist dies nicht vorhanden, (...und in den meißten Fällen ist es halt mal nicht vorhanden) kriegt der Neuzugang schon in der sogenannten Quarantäne Probleme, welche eindeutig den Quarantänebedingungen zuzuschreiben sind. 
Bei einem kleinen Neuzugang vom Händler mache ich einen Abstrich und  dann ein Kurzzeitsalzbad. 

Aber dies mache nur ich so und das ist mein eigenes Risiko, welches noch keine Probleme erzeugt hat. Im Gegensatz zu den oben angeführten  Gegebenheiten. 

Soviel zur Quarantäne. 

Man sollte jedoch, wie schon Paul geschrieben hat, sowas niemanden empfehlen. (Ich zieh' mich an den Ohren.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo

haben bisher auch noch keine großartige Quarantäne gemacht. Aber wie es halt ist umso mehr man liest umso mehr Gedanken macht man sich  
Den Abstrich wie wird der gemacht und mit was  
Habe schon öfter im Forum davon gehört, aber selber noch keine Erfahrung.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

schau mal auf diese Seite unter "Krankheiten" und dann bei  "Abstrich"

http://www.koiratgeber.de/index2_g.html

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo rt

war schon mal dort  
Kann nur nicht mehr sagen wann und wie  
Das Internet ist halt *groß*  
Was sehe ich dann eigentlich unter dem Mikroskop?
Muss dann mal zu meinem Patenkind (doch gut solche Geschenke  )

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo rt!

Mit Frosch und Gefieder sprichst Du ein großes Problem an, vor dem man sich einfach kaum schützen kann, zumindest dann nicht, wenn man noch ein wenig Natur am Teich zulassen möchte.
Diese Tiere sind häufig für das Einschleppen von diversen Erregern verantwortlich, gerade weil sie von Teich zu Teich hüpfen und __ fliegen.

Da kann man nur zusehen, dass die Wasserwerte und Umwelt erstklassig sind und die Tiere gut konditioniert sind und eine gute Immunabwehr besitzen. 
Das sind aber Probleme, vor denen man nicht weglaufen kann.

Wenn man gar keine Möglichkeit der Quarantäne hat, sollte man natürlich besser drauf verzichten, als den Koi anhand der Hälterungsbedingungen zu verlieren. Dann ein Salzbad und gut is es.
Aber les Dich mal durch die Foren. Da ist immer von erheblichen Schwierigkeiten die Rede. Und wenn danach gefragt wird, wurde nie eine Quarantäne gemacht.
Meiner Meinung ist es empfehlenswert, sich einen extra Behälter mit seperatem Filterkreislauf einzurichten, um eine Quarantäne durchzuführen. Den kann ich dann auch gleich für Behandlungen außerhalb des Teiches nutzen.
Wenn ich schon die __ Frösche und Vögel nicht halten kann, möchte ich mir wenigstens keine hausgemachten Probleme einschleppen.
Und KHV wird man bei kurzen Zwschenhälterungen nicht entdecken. Es tötet aber leider den gesamten Bestand.
Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn Du sagst, dass es ein erheblicher Aufwand ist. Man muß dies vielleicht individuell entscheiden.
Der eine kauft immer beim gleichen Händler nur Fische aus dem Altbestand.
Der andere wiederum kauft 20 Koi bei 5 verschiedenen Händlern.

@ Jürgen

Den Abstrich mache ich mit einem Objektträger an einer Stelle, an der sich der Fisch nicht scheuern kann. (z.Bsp. auf dem Rücken, neben der Rückenflosse oder an/untzer den Brustflossen)

Das Mikroskopieren ist nicht so einfach. Da tu ich mich auch noch schwer mit. Die meisten __ Parasiten wirst Du bei 200facher Vergrößerung gut erkennen. Für Costia muß es schon ein wenig mehr sein. 
Die sind auch wieselflink und sausen taumelnd durchs Bild. Schau doch mal, ob in der Nähe ein Mikroskopierkurs angeboen wird.

Wenn Du ein Mikroskop kaufen willst, mußt Du darauf achten, dass es einen Kreuztisch hat. Das ist sehr wichtig.
Und Du mußt Objektträger in der richtigen Stärke haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Salzbad abgeschlossen und beim Abstrich habe ich nichts besonderes erkennen können.
Mal sehn wie er sich entwickelt  mein Platinum.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

MEINER MEINUNG nach können vielleicht 10% aller Koiteichbesitzer eine richtige Quarantäne im Sinne von Jens, Ole, Paul und den Autoren so mancher Koibücher richtig durchziehen wie es sein sollte.
Ein Garantie das dann nichts passiert ist das aber doch nie, oder?

Ich selbst kann es auch nicht !

Ich denke da kann ich mich rt's Empfehlung schon anschliessen.
Für mich stellt sich auch noch die Frage ob es gerade kleinen Koi besser gehen wird, wenn sie Wochenlang in einem "Kellerbecken" rumtümpeln?
Ausserdem denke ich sollte der "gute Koihändler" diese Quarantäne für mich schon ordentlich über die Bühne gebracht haben.

Rolf

(Man muß es hier schon betonen: Gerade auch Paul und alle anderen die schon wesentlich länger einen erfolgreichen Koibestand pflegen, sind mir hier lieb und teuer und werden hier nicht kritisiert!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

*Das ist ja ein hin und her*

Hallo erst einmal,
das ist ja ein hin und her. Also ich muss rainthanner erst einmal recht geben: Ich finde es kommt immer darauf an wie Teuer und groß sind die Koi`s in meinem Teich. Wenn ich Koi`s für 400000 € in meinem Teich habe kaufe ich bei einem Händler, der das neue Tier bei sich in Karantäne aufbewahrt. Ich bin der Meinung das ein Salzbad für den normalen Koi liebhaber reicht, wie schon angesprochen (__ Frösche etc.). Aber ich kaufe meine Koi`s auch nicht irgendwo sondern bei einem Händler auf den ich mich verlassen kann. Beispiel: Ich wollte mir einen schönen Asagi kaufen, beim versuch den Fisch aus dem Becken zu bekommen ist dieser an der GFK kannte angestossen. Sofort hat mein Händler gesagt: komm bitte in ein bis zwei wochen wieder dan sehen wir weiter ob der Fisch in ordnung ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich vor einiger Zeit einmal über Mikroskope schlau gemacht (nicht, weil bei mir da eine Notwendigkeit besteht, sondern weil ich Interesse an der Mikroflora und -Fauna habe). Ein wirklich gutes Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis scheinen mir die Euromex Mikroskope der C-Reihe zu haben. Wer Interesse hat, schaut unter

* defekter Link entfernt *

Ist zwar teurer als ein einfaches Studenten-Mikroskop und zusammen mit, Holzkoffer, 5x Okular, Obejektträgern, Mikroskopierbesteck und einem Kreuztisch kommt ein nennenswertes Sümmchen zusammen, aber die Ausstattung und Ausbaufähigkeit ist schon top. Eine Leuchtstoff-Tageslichtbeleuchtung bleibt dabei verhältnismässig kühl und kocht das Objekt nicht gar.

Man gönnt sich ja...  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hier noch ein Beispiel: Preise für eine sehr ordentliche Ausstattung incl. Kreuztisch (Versand innerhalb D kostenfrei):

MIC 815-FL  EUROMEX *Mikroskop CKL-FL mit Leuchtstoff-Tageslichtbeleuchtung	*	186,78 Euro
MIC 173  Stabiler aufsetzbarer *Kreuztisch*. Verstellbereich 50 x 30 mm, mit Teilung und Nonius 0,1 mm. Horizontale Bedienungsknöpfe.        33,47 Euro   
MIC 801 *MDF-Imitatholzschrank *      66,39 Euro  
2 x PB 155 *Objektträger *76x 26 mm. Je 50 Stück à 3,21 Euro       6,42 Euro
PB 160 *Objektträger *mit einer Vertiefung, 76x26 mm. 10 Stück.      6,19 Euro    
PB 168 *Deckgläser *22x22 mm.  100 Stück        2,42 Euro  
PB 114 *Präparierbesteck *wie PB 112* (s.u.), jedoch verpackt im verschliessbaren Holzetui.       37,81 Euro  

*Gesamt (Vergrösserung 40x, 100x, 400x): 339.48 EUR*

Option: MIC 71   *Weitfeldokular *WF 5x/20       34,21 Euro 

*Gesamt (Vergrösserung 20x, 40x, 50x, 100x, 200x, 400x): 373,69 Euro*

*PB 112 Präparierbesteck in Kunstledertasche. Inhalt: 2 Präpariernadeln PB 50 und Präpariernadel PB 54, anatomische Pinzette PB 62, mikroskopische Pinzette PB 67, mikroskopische Schere PB 80, mikroskopische Schere PB 84, 2 Skalpellgriffe PB 94, Satz Skalpellklingen PB 95 und PB 96. 25,04 Euro

Minderpreise für
- einfache Beleuchtung Halogen 20 Watt   - 9,00 Euro
- einfache Beleuchtung Halogen, einfacher Kondensor    -27,00 Euro
- keine Beleuchtung, einfacher Kondensor   -41,63 Euro

Bekomme keine Provision und habe auch nicht alles gekauft.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Was haltet Ihr von diesen Microskopen bei E-Bay.
Artikelnummer: 3829894016 
Artikelnummer: 4314296763 

Ich denke Sie sind nicht schlecht, oder.

Wollte mir nämlich eins anschaffen.

Gruss ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ralfi!

Das Bresser Biolam LMK (erstgenanntes) habe ich auch bei Ebay ersteigert. Allerdings hatte ich nur 149 Euronen bezahlen müssen.
Das hat meiner Meinung nach für den Anfang fast alles, was man braucht. Das was einem fehlt, kann man nachrüsten (Okulare, Stereo-Aufsatz)

Was bei dem Paket bei mir fehlte, waren Objektträger und Deckgläser. Du mußt unbedingt Deckgläser passend zum Mikroskop haben. Wählst Du sie zu dick, liegt das Okular bei den 40-fachen Vergrößerungen schon auf.

In dem Revolver ist ein Platz für ein Okular frei. Da würde ich Dir ein 20er empfehlen wollen. Dann hast Du eigentlich alles abgedeckt.
Das gute an diesem Mikroskop ist der Kreuztisch, mit dem Du bequem die Probe hin -und herschwenken kannst.

Beim zweitgenannten Mikroskop ist dieser nicht vorhanden. Daher würde ich davon abraten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,
danke für Die schnelle Antwort, aber das zweite hatte doch auch enen Kreuztisch, oder :? 

Ich denke auch das erste ist glaube ich die bessere Marke.

Gruss Ralfi


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2016)

fromnai schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da voll zu! Bei einem Mikroskop sollte man auf ein paar wichtige Dinge achten. Habe mir letztebns auch eines selber gekauft. Falls du Hilfe beim Kauf brauchst kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen. Ich fand die wirklich sehr informativ und fair
> 
> Schöne Grüße!



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das dein Zitat von 2004 ist?


----------

